# Dogbane



## BettyM (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi. We are moving & I noticed dogbane growing in the last section of pasture. I plan on pulling it out but how concerned should I be about the goats eating it? Also, does anyone know if it will grow back from the roots? They are creeping roots so I cant pull them all out. Thanks!


----------

